# The African Store



## lovethyscent (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone buy from them before? Interested in their cocoa butter. I've heard some good and bad things from them. https://theafricanstore.org/index.php


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

lovethyscent said:
			
		

> Anyone buy from them before? Interested in their cocoa butter. I've heard some good and bad things from them. https://theafricanstore.org/index.php


I do not understand. can You speak more clearly?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 26, 2010)

Geez, lotta spammin' goin' on.


----------

